
How to increase train use by up to 35% with one simple trick - jakecopp
https://theconversation.com/how-to-increase-train-use-by-up-to-35-with-one-simple-trick-115222
======
thomascgalvin
> Imagine being so unlucky to have an extra 12 minutes of travel time every
> day if you take the train.

Imagine having an extra hour of travel time every day because the orange line
is on fire again and you miss the commuter rail by five minutes.

I know that this article isn't US-centric, but over here, the biggest barrier
to greater adoption of public transit is that taking public transit is
miserable.

------
NicoJuicy
Thought to learn something, but in Belgium. Some train stations don't have an
required entrance, you can just walk to the rail where the train stops.

It isn't going to win a design competition, but here is an example:
[https://maps.app.goo.gl/pKf6WxvnS27Vfmzt8](https://maps.app.goo.gl/pKf6WxvnS27Vfmzt8)

Checks happen during the train ride.

~~~
saghm
My hometown (a suburb of Boston) has a Purple Line stop not too far from where
I live that essentially looks the same as this.

------
NotSammyHagar
This just seems stupid to me. Walking a few minutes from one side of a train
going from one place to another would be a dream. I just want to be able to
park at the park and ride before I get on a bus and hope the pnr is not full.
This is like a second order problem.

I thought the solution would be vans to take you around the neighbor. That
would increase usage.

